# Texas crossbow hunting bill passed!



## jdickey

The Senate of Texas just approved HB968 by a vote of 30 to 1. The bill legalizes the use of crossbows during traditional archery season in all Texas counties except Grayson. 

Before it becomes law, the original bill sponsor, Representative Mark Homer, must concur with the Grayson County amendment and Governor Perry has to sign it.


----------



## Sharkhunter

I have mixed feelings about it. My first reaction is every yahoo that has enough cash to by a crossbow will be in the woods now. Bow season has lost a huge amount of appeal to a lot of hunters.


----------



## bountyhunter

I'm in line with LSBA on this one ------ totally against it 110%. I did the normal email sending like I'm sure a lot of LSBA members, just can't believe it passed with that many yes votes.sad3sm I'm with Sharkhunter, ARCHER ONLY was the only time you could hunt without running into knotheads on public land. It took year around practice and now you can bet that the lost deer rate during October will go up 100% cause there will be a bunch more folks with crossbows that won't practice anymore than they do with their gun. The thing I fear now is what is next, they are also trying to open it up to youth rifle the whole season as well so before long we just won't have an Archery Only season.......:hairout:


----------



## Chunky

It was bound to happen, last year it took a huge effort to stop it. There was big money behind this, and not a bunch of crossbow hunters. Lobby and special interest money, it probably takes a lot of donations to get a 30 to 1 vote. 

Most of your big bow manufacturers have a crossbow line, they see new markets...there is only so much they can do with a compound bow to put out a new model every year.

On top of that, bowhunter ranks were split on this issue. Many didn't see how it will effect them. It does seem like we are on the road to one long general season. Time will tell.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

Legal or not I'm not going to put the BowTech down. Compound bows have come so far that there is not a whole of difference between a crossbow or a compound bow.


----------



## jdickey

gordaflatsstalker said:


> Compound bows have come so far that there is not a whole of difference between a crossbow or a compound bow.


Well said! There are many bows that when rigged out they are approaching or passing the $1000.00 mark!

The public land hunters may not be too happy about the bill's passage, but with 94% of Texas land being private, there will be many more people who are very happy now!


----------



## bountyhunter

jdickey said:


> The public land hunters may not be too happy about the bill's passage, but with 94% of Texas land being private, there will be many more people who are very happy now!


The way I see it they do just about what they want on a lot of private lands anyway. So if they want crossbows let them have them, but they could have left public land to the real archers!


----------



## Surffishwant2B

I hope it will be a thing that many will try then go back to the rifle season after a few years.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Chunky said:


> It was bound to happen, last year it took a huge effort to stop it.
> 
> Most of your big bow manufacturers have a crossbow line, they see new markets...there is only so much they can do with a compound bow to put out a new model every year.
> .


Exactly - this is happening in lots of states across the country. Passed in MI a few months back. Hit the two biggest deer states in the country...Texas & Michigan, then the others will slowly follow.

Money seems to be the motive!


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER

I've known a few Crossbow owners, and just like everyone here fears, these guys are weekend warriors. No year round practice for these guys...."just when you going hunting?" I'm sure they're some guys out there that want to try these crossbows out, but hopefully they won't lose sight of what archery is all about. And i'm not saying everybody is like this, just the ones i know.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

we have one, it's not the " oh wow, do-all" that you might think......
you go thru a pile of bolts and points real fast, so after the newness wears off it doesn't get shot that much.. 

accuracy and power, although better than alot of bows isn't out of this world past 50 yds.

I would like to see them illegal on public land tho.


----------



## czechgrubworm

And as many of us bowhunters know, the landowner and restrict what equipment he wants used on his property and there are already a lot of land owners who lease their place and restrict to rifle only. so there will be some control.. it won't be a free for all by any means.. i just want everyone out hunting and passing on the tradition to the next generation.. i don't have children and i hope that all those hunters out there with children will not let all this political blah blah change anything and they will continue passing on hunting and fishing... thanks all out there who continue the love of the sport. angie


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> I've known a few Crossbow owners, and just like everyone here fears, these guys are weekend warriors. No year round practice for these guys...."just when you going hunting?" I'm sure they're some guys out there that want to try these crossbows out, but hopefully they won't lose sight of what archery is all about. And i'm not saying everybody is like this, just the ones i know.


My grandfather used to shoot deer with a recurve, no sights, wooden arrows. My Bowtech Tribute shoots 330 fps and I got one pin to 40 yds. I love bow hunting but my kind of bow hunting and what my grandfather did is nowhere near the same. If you really want to know what archery is all about pick up a recurve and some wooden arrows and go try to stick you a deer. That's the problem. Ted Nugent has a d*** red dot laser that he shoots on his bow. I'm just saying that a crossbow and a modern compound bow are just about the same, that's probably they passed the law.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:

Green to ya gord. I first shot with a recurve when I was a lot younger. I later switched to a compound for a number of years, and then when I felt I was missing something I'd once felt, I went back to a recurve. My favorites are now longbows, but I also have a 'better' compound then what I once abandoned. 

I also recently acquired a crossbow, and don't think it's any more effective then the compound, with a couple exceptions. The biggest thing I find is that precocked, it is usable in situations/positions that don't allow the drawing of a bow. This is major to me for two primary reasons. I'm trying to get my father who can no longer draw a bow into the field more often. As he's gotten older, he's given up on archery season. Additionally, this past year I severely injured my elbow. I haven't been able to draw a bow for months, and while I think I'm ready to try again, I worry about not being able to, and/or the time to come when I won't be able to.

czech also pegs it --- get out and hunt - enjoy the sport and pass love and respect for the outdoors on.


----------



## bountyhunter

gordaflatsstalker said:


> My grandfather used to shoot deer with a recurve, no sights, wooden arrows. My Bowtech Tribute shoots 330 fps and I got one pin to 40 yds. I love bow hunting but my kind of bow hunting and what my grandfather did is nowhere near the same. If you really want to know what archery is all about pick up a recurve and some wooden arrows and go try to stick you a deer. That's the problem. Ted Nugent has a d*** red dot laser that he shoots on his bow. I'm just saying that a crossbow and a modern compound bow are just about the same, that's probably they passed the law.


Though I agree with what you say about recurves, longbows and wooden arrows (most of my bow hunting over my 35+ years have been with these), I do disagree with your statement that compounds and crossbows are just about the same. Though I don't fully agree with the direction archery has taken, there are big differences still between a crossbow and a compound. If we were to continue along that same type of thinking the next thought will be crossbows and guns are about the same. Then there will be just one big general season and those of use that still hunt with recurves, longbows and wooden arrows (there are a lot that still hunt like this) are really screwed. You have to draw a line in the sand somewhere, but the type of thinking we have going there will be no line drawn and it will just be one big free-for-all general season just give them a couple more years.



TXwhtlHNTR said:


> I'm trying to get my father who can no longer draw a bow into the field more often. As he's gotten older, he's given up on archery season. Additionally, this past year I severely injured my elbow. I haven't been able to draw a bow for months, and while I think I'm ready to try again, I worry about not being able to, and/or the time to come when I won't be able to.


Folks with medical conditions that wouldn't allow them to draw a bow were already able to use a crossbow during archery season. Most bowhunters would agree that was a good thing, and never complained about that clause in the "Archery Only" regulations. This new bill didn't help folks with medical conditions in the least bit, it just let anyone and everyone use a crossbow.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

They should alow it during black powder season but not bow season.


----------



## bountyhunter

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> They should alow it during black powder season but not bow season.


No, I'd disagree with that as well. Crossbows were legal during general season and for medical reason during Archery Only, no change needed at all. Muzzleloader season is also one of my favorite, that don't need no messing with other than making it a little longer.


----------



## castnblast4life

you guys need to grow up


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

4jduck said:


> you guys need to grow up


What's wrong with voicing a few opinions? That is what 2cool is all about right? Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought the bow hunting forum is about bow hunting. This thread is about bow hunting, so what's the problem?


----------



## catchysumfishy

4jduck said:


> you guys need to grow up


????


----------



## State_Vet

I hunt with a crossbow, and the questions I have are:

What was wrong with the way it was?

Whats the true benefit of the change?


----------



## Mad Mike

I doubt that the woods will fill up with crossbow hunters during bow season. If a person didn't make the effort to learn to use a bow before, why would they buy a crossbow and learn to use it now that it's legal. I'm a gun hunter and don't care to use archery equipment.


----------



## capt.dave

Sharkhunter said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. My first reaction is every yahoo that has enough cash to by a crossbow will be in the woods now. Bow season has lost a huge amount of appeal to a lot of hunters.


I've heard this time and time again. What is not mentioned is that even before any type of xbow legislation...any yahoo could go to Academy, buy the $100 complete packaged compound and head out to the woods with no practice. There are idiots in the field during every season, not sure why xbows would really increase it very much.


----------



## justinsfa

Now hold on a second hanchos....

Now what makes you think that I want a "yahoo" with a bow and some arrows running around my hunting area a full MONTH before I do just because I choose to hunt with a rifle? Why should a bowhunter be allowed more time in the woods than anybody else??? Why should hunting regulations be partial to you guys? 

Should kayakers only be allowed to fish in the springtime?? Should flyrods only be allowed to catch fish during September???

I shoot a rifle because it allows me to be more mobile and I can vary my hunting methods more than a bowhunter. And since I hunt in East Texas, most of my shots are less than 60 yards anyway, so I get the whole ONE WITH NATURE and DEER UP CLOSE sensation.

I see no problem with allowing crossbows during bow season. Its good for me because for the last 2 years, most of my bigger bucks are showing up on cameras during the middle of October. Now I can expand my methods of hunting AND my season.

The bottom line is that longer hunting season will help everybody. It will get more hunters contributing to these small hunting town's economies an EXTRA month early, hunters will buy new equipment, spend more money on gas, etc... It will allow another venue to attract new sportsmen and youngsters.... It will help control the exploding population of deer in Tx.... Do I have to keep going???

What about an extra month to get out in the woods and be with your families and buddies??? What about making new friends???

Orrrrrrrr, you guys can just sit there and pout because you have to share like a bunch of 4 year olds.... Pout all you want, Im headed to buy a crossbow and enjoy myself!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker

I'm not against the crossbow being legal during bow season. Do you think that crossbow will shoot a 100 yards? The answer is no, it's not like a rifle that shoots an arrow. It has limitations just like a bow. What I want to know is, after all the above reasons you stated being a positive about the crossbow, the time in the woods, new friends, etc. Why haven't you been bow hunting all along. It's not like this is the first time bow season has ever started in October.


----------



## TX CHICKEN

I don't like it!


----------



## catchysumfishy

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I'm not against the crossbow being legal during bow season. Do you think that crossbow will shoot a 100 yards? The answer is no, it's not like a rifle that shoots an arrow. It has limitations just like a bow. What I want to know is, after all the above reasons you stated being a positive about the crossbow, the time in the woods, new friends, etc. Why haven't you been bow hunting all along. It's not like this is the first time bow season has ever started in October.


Actually much worse, the noise they put out is a string jumpin sensation! I personally think there will be just as many Idiots purchasing crossbows as there are purchasing bows now- "idiots that should NEVER be allowed to even touch a cross bow or compound / recurve"!


----------



## justinsfa

catchysumfishy said:


> Actually much worse, the noise they put out is a string jumpin sensation! I personally think there will be just as many Idiots purchasing crossbows as there are purchasing bows now- "idiots that should NEVER be allowed to even touch a cross bow or compound / recurve"!


I doubt very seriously that the noise that a crossbow puts out is going to effect anyone elses deer hunting bud. Plus, once they become more common, the manufacturers will begin improving this anyway if it were a problem, just like they did with compounds.

And why, just why, are you calling your ever precious fellow bowhunters idiots??? Sounds to me like you just dont like ANYBODY else hunting...

Wow... the king has spoken....

Hurry everyone!!! Get out of his woods!!!


----------



## justinsfa

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I'm not against the crossbow being legal during bow season. Do you think that crossbow will shoot a 100 yards? The answer is no, it's not like a rifle that shoots an arrow. It has limitations just like a bow. What I want to know is, after all the above reasons you stated being a positive about the crossbow, the time in the woods, new friends, etc. Why haven't you been bow hunting all along. It's not like this is the first time bow season has ever started in October.


I bow fish. Im just not comfortable with shooting an animal at long distances with a bow, without a line attached to it... haha... my biggest fear would be not making a good kill zone hit and wounding an animal and never finding it. I would be much more comfortable with a crossbow because I am comfortable with that form of aim.

My skills arent up to par, mainly because I have not decided to put forth effort to practice longer distance shooting.... I will take up bow hunting one day, Im sure... Its on my list, but I wont be all butt hurt when I have to share the woods with other people.

My point is that just because people do not choose your preferred form of hunting doesnt mean they should be chastized for it.


----------



## justinsfa

catchysumfishy said:


> Actually much worse, the noise they put out is a string jumpin sensation! I personally think there will be just as many Idiots purchasing crossbows as there are purchasing bows now- "idiots that should NEVER be allowed to even touch a cross bow or compound / recurve"!


By the way, if you are so worried about getting your Bow Hunter alone time, why dont you go push your congressman to open a special bow season AFTER rifle season???

What? That doesnt sound fair??? Well, why not??? Riflehunters have to start after bowhunters....


----------



## catchysumfishy

justinsfa said:


> I doubt very seriously that the noise that a crossbow puts out is going to effect anyone elses deer hunting bud. Plus, once they become more common, the manufacturers will begin improving this anyway if it were a problem, just like they did with compounds.
> 
> And why, just why, are you calling your ever precious fellow bowhunters idiots??? Sounds to me like you just dont like ANYBODY else hunting...
> 
> Wow... the king has spoken....
> 
> Hurry everyone!!! Get out of his woods!!!


Lol Jr, don't call me Bud because everything you have posted on this thread shows you don't know ****e about bow hunting! Not NOISE BOTHERING ANOTHER HUNTER "and i'm biting my tongue here" , The dayumd noise that the dayumd crossbow makes that will make the DAYUMD deer jump the string! Why am i wasting my time, get your hounds out and head back to east texas and shoot some deeeeerz with Buckshot! It's not about anyones woods East Texas, it's about making Humane and ethical shots! I havn't called my FELLOW bow hunters idiots at all, the idiots that i'm talking about are the drive by the store and grab one of them there bows /crossbows and a bucket of bolts/ shafts and head out to go hunting with No idea of what it's all about! There are So many leaser's that will not allow bow hunting on their property because they have had the wrong bunch of hunters or hunter at one time or another that fatally shot animals and could not find them due to **** poor shooting or lack of mental ability! I hunt with bows,hand guns, shot guns & rifles "sorry East TX No dogs"!


----------



## justinsfa

gordaflatsstalker said:


> I'm not against the crossbow being legal during bow season. Do you think that crossbow will shoot a 100 yards? The answer is no, it's not like a rifle that shoots an arrow. It has limitations just like a bow. What I want to know is, after all the above reasons you stated being a positive about the crossbow, the time in the woods, new friends, etc. Why haven't you been bow hunting all along. It's not like this is the first time bow season has ever started in October.


Whoops... i forgot to answer your question...

In the past, I usually go hunt ducks up north in October... I still get my share of comradary, but with a new job and lackluster bonuses, I dont have the luxury of taking the time off that I used to and travelling north. Plus, as soon as I trick a girl into hanging around for a little while and I start a family, the days of leaving the state for weeks at a time are gone anyway.

I would also like to further maximize my investment at my deer lease. Why pay $1000 to hunt for 2 months when you can pay $1000 for 3 months of hunting, right?

Plus, once I become successful with a crossbow, I will most likely progress to compound bow hunting....

Woo Hoo!!! Another Bow Yielding idiot to have to deal with Mr. Catchysumfishy!!! haha


----------



## catchysumfishy

justinsfa said:


> Whoops... i forgot to answer your question...
> 
> In the past, I usually go hunt ducks up north in October... I still get my share of comradary, but with a new job and lackluster bonuses, I dont have the luxury of taking the time off that I used to and travelling north. Plus, as soon as I trick a girl into hanging around for a little while and I start a family, the days of leaving the state for weeks at a time are gone anyway.
> 
> I would also like to further maximize my investment at my deer lease. Why pay $1000 to hunt for 2 months when you can pay $1000 for 3 months of hunting, right?
> 
> Plus, once I become successful with a crossbow, I will most likely progress to compound bow hunting....
> 
> Woo Hoo!!! Another Bow Yielding idiot to have to deal with Mr. Catchysumfishy!!! haha


Only a slight little problem here Jr. - your starting out with a Crossbow! Please don't breed and pass on your wonderful genetics!


----------



## predator22

The NUGE was behind this too!!! Good ole Uncle Teddy. 

I personally dont give a hoot one way or another. I dont like bow hunting anyway whether its with a crossbow or compound, but I respect those who do and support their efforts and rights to hunt the way they enjoy hunting.


----------



## justinsfa

Well listen up PawPaw, Im sure you have some sort of motorized feeder that you hunt over.... Do you really think that a crossbow is going to be louder than that?? Or a car door slamming??? If a another hunter is close enough that the sound of his crossbow shooting scares your deer off, then you may want to load up the old walker and move to a different area for obvious safety reasons...

And, call me crazy here, but dont most bowhunters anticipate a deer slightly jumping the string and make an adjustment on their shot placement?? 

And, again, call me crazy, but anyone who hunts with a bow, would be considered... Lets say it all together class... A BOW HUNTER!!! Whether they are just random folks who bought one or not, they are all thrown into the pot...

Hmmm... kind of like how you just made the assumption that since I hunt East Texas, I use dogs... haha... im still kinda laughing at that one Paw Paw.... Grab you some Geritol, Im not done yet....

I choose to hunt East Texas, because I have hunted there all my life. I, like you, live in the greater Houston area, but I dont feel like driving 4-8 hours to the Hill Country or South Texas. To be honest, I have shot MUCH bigger deer in East Texas than most have in the hill country. 

If you really want to show off your skills, bring that old bow up to East Texas, where you are lucky to see more than 1 deer a day... its not easy... but I have found success with lots of time in the woods out of season.

Im a fan of management, I havent killed a buck in 5 years, and refuse to shoot any deer that is less than 4.5 yrs old, whether it be of trophy quality or not. I have racked up a few nice deer over the years, and you are more than welcome to stop by the trophy room and take a peak...

Dont worry, I will keep the dogs chained up... Wouldnt want ya having to change those Depends as soon as ya get here, ya know...


----------



## justinsfa

By the way folks, I wasnt downing the Hill Country or South Texas... I get to hunt down there quite a bit actually and thoroughly enjoy it. I get spoiled out there! I just prefer the Pineywoods because I know it much better... Plus, everything doesnt stick and poke you all the time.... minus the mosquitos...


----------



## bountyhunter

justinsfa said:


> Now hold on a second hanchos....
> 
> Now what makes you think that I want a "yahoo" with a bow and some arrows running around my hunting area a full MONTH before I do just because I choose to hunt with a rifle? Why should a bowhunter be allowed more time in the woods than anybody else??? Why should hunting regulations be partial to you guys?
> 
> Should kayakers only be allowed to fish in the springtime?? Should flyrods only be allowed to catch fish during September???
> 
> I shoot a rifle because it allows me to be more mobile and I can vary my hunting methods more than a bowhunter. And since I hunt in East Texas, most of my shots are less than 60 yards anyway, so I get the whole ONE WITH NATURE and DEER UP CLOSE sensation.
> 
> I see no problem with allowing crossbows during bow season. Its good for me because for the last 2 years, most of my bigger bucks are showing up on cameras during the middle of October. Now I can expand my methods of hunting AND my season.
> 
> The bottom line is that longer hunting season will help everybody. It will get more hunters contributing to these small hunting town's economies an EXTRA month early, hunters will buy new equipment, spend more money on gas, etc... It will allow another venue to attract new sportsmen and youngsters.... It will help control the exploding population of deer in Tx.... Do I have to keep going???
> 
> What about an extra month to get out in the woods and be with your families and buddies??? What about making new friends???
> 
> Orrrrrrrr, you guys can just sit there and pout because you have to share like a bunch of 4 year olds.... Pout all you want, Im headed to buy a crossbow and enjoy myself!


You are the yahoo we are all talking about, a young know everything kid that wasn't even a twinkle in his daddy's eyes when I killed my first deer with a bow. Not a compound bow, but a recurve with cedar arrows. It is totally obvious that you don't have a clue, and I'm not even going to waste my time debating you on this subject becasue it would be morally wrong for me to get in a battle of witts with an unarmed man! Save your money on the crossbow, in a couple more years there won't be an Archery Only season because of you wet behind the ears kids that really don't understand and never will.


----------



## Surffishwant2B

Well as a gun hunter and a bow hunter I will take a stab at this thread:

1. The noise of a crossbow is of concern because Deer will jump the string and it can result in a poor hit on the animal, Keep shots close (20 yards). Picking a spot that is low is good advice but a deer can still turn all the way around at the sound of a bow or crossbow when shot. This has always been a problem and some bow hunters fear that a newbe with a crossbow will have this problem big time. What can happen will happen.

Also a crossbows noise is not going to spook game like gun shot will, the problem is when the deer jumps the string, problems happen as stated above.

I think the bow hunters can give advice to the new crossbow hunters. they will be in the woods with you anyways and we don't want to see them wound any game animals. So let's get on the same page since we can't change it. We can keep the entire BS for PETA, the real morons&#8230;


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

I can't help feeling that I'm about to make myself unpopular with some peep I think I like. sad_smiles hwell: Such is life. Green to ya justinsfa for several points.



justinsfa said:


> ...Now what makes you think that I want...around my hunting area a full MONTH before I do just because I choose to hunt with a rifle? Why should a bowhunter be allowed more time in the woods than anybody else??? Why should hunting regulations be partial to you guys?
> 
> Actually the best reason I can think of is to help get more people in the woods. Hmmm, wait that's what some don't seem to want.
> OK - my REAL #1 reason is because as a bowhunter, it benifits ME, and I like that.
> 
> Should kayakers only be allowed to fish in the springtime?? Should flyrods only be allowed to catch fish during September???...
> 
> Why not, I use a flyrod. It should clear out some of the people who may get in my way.
> 
> I see no problem with allowing crossbows during bow season. Its good for me because for the last 2 years, most of my bigger bucks are showing up on cameras during the middle of October. Now I can expand my methods of hunting AND my season...
> 
> Well gee, that just helps you, sort of self-centered of ya, why should I care?
> 
> The bottom line is that longer hunting season will help everybody. It will get more hunters contributing to these small hunting town's economies an EXTRA month early, hunters will buy new equipment, spend more money on gas, etc... It will allow another venue to attract new sportsmen and youngsters.... It will help control the exploding population of deer in Tx.... Do I have to keep going???
> 
> What about an extra month to get out in the woods and be with your families and buddies??? What about making new friends???...


Wait, I'm still not sure what's in it for ME.



justinsfa said:


> I doubt very seriously that the noise that a crossbow puts out is going to effect anyone elses deer hunting...


:spineyes: Well it will, DUH! At least as much as a cough.



justinsfa said:


> I bow fish. Im just not comfortable with shooting an animal at long distances with a bow, without a line attached to it... haha... my biggest fear would be not making a good kill zone hit and wounding an animal and never finding it. I would be much more comfortable with a crossbow because I am comfortable with that form of aim...
> 
> Sounds like you're trying to be an ethical hunter. Why bring that up?
> 
> My point is that just because people do not choose your preferred form of hunting doesnt mean they should be chastized for it.


Why not? Chastisment of others is normal isn't it?



justinsfa said:


> By the way, if you are so worried about getting your Bow Hunter alone time, why dont you go push your congressman to open a special bow season AFTER rifle season???
> 
> What? That doesnt sound fair??? Well, why not??? Riflehunters have to start after bowhunters....


Wait a minute, let's go back to finding an advantage for ME.



justinsfa said:


> ...would also like to further maximize my investment at my deer lease. Why pay $1000 to hunt for 2 months when you can pay $1000 for 3 months of hunting, right?...
> 
> Just money, what's your problem? hwell: You do know you can't take it with you, right?


:biggrin:


----------



## justinsfa

bountyhunter said:


> You are the yahoo we are all talking about, a young know everything kid that wasn't even a twinkle in his daddy's eyes when I killed my first deer with a bow. Not a compound bow, but a recurve with cedar arrows. It is totally obvious that you don't have a clue, and I'm not even going to waste my time debating you on this subject becasue it would be morally wrong for me to get in a battle of witts with an unarmed man! Save your money on the crossbow, in a couple more years there won't be an Archery Only season because of you wet behind the ears kids that really don't understand and never will.


Whelp pawpaw, whether you like it or not, we KIDS, as you call us, are the future of the sport, so quit fighting it and find a new hobby to ruin with your selfishness if you feel the need.

After reading your passages, I have actually found you to be an utter embarrassement to the hunting community. Its stingy grumpy folks like you that make people feel unwelcome and shy away from the greatest pasttime in America. I, on the otherhand, could give a rats assss whether you approve of me or not. Im not running a popularity contest here.

All the time you should actually be thanking me, as I and other KIDS will be paying your social security. I may write my congressman to change that just so we can scratch your name off the list though....If you dont want to share with us, why in the world should we share with you?

I can guarantee you this however, this kiddo that you're talking to is far from unarmed if you would like to carry this debate on. I'm plenty confident that I can make you look like an even larger bigot, if thats possible.

You would never guess this, but we actually have SCHOOLS in East Texas!!! Ya, with electricity and EVERYTHING!!! You remember when they invented that??? Pretty cool huh?

ASIDE: I apologize to any older gentlemen or women reading this that feel that I am stereotyping you with this feebleminded man. How embarassing it must be to have such a moron in your ranks. My sympathies to you.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

sad_smiles

Awwwww, now your gettin' down right close to mud-slingin' & name callin'. Save that for the Jungle.


----------



## justinsfa

Ahhhh!!! Allright, I retract the Moron part, but the rest is valid....

If I knew how to give out these "greeny" things, I would throw some to you for voicing your opinion and being honest....


----------



## bountyhunter

justinsfa said:


> Whelp pawpaw, whether you like it or not, we KIDS, as you call us, are the future of the sport.


That's what I said there is no future and I don't have to like it!

Oh, I ain't your pawpaw cause if I was you would have been taught a whole lot better.


----------



## justinsfa

bountyhunter said:


> That's what I said there is no future and I don't have to like it!
> 
> Oh, I ain't your pawpaw cause if I was you would have been taught a whole lot better.


Well, hopefully you havent passed on your selfish ways to anyone... That would definetely be detrimental to our society.

I have alot more respect for my father and grandfather now after being exposed to your attitude. Man oh man, imagine what kind of yahoo I would have turned out to be following in your footsteps.... YIKES!!! So at least I have that to thank you for. Thats about the only nice thing I could conjure up.

Happy Hunting and see you in October!!!!


----------



## Viking48

I guess I'll stick my nose in here and say that I'm in favor of the new bill if it makes it through the process. I got my first bow around the time you were born bountyhunter - a Ben Pearson 35 pound takedown longbow. Never hunted with it but sure killed lots of targets. I progressed to a 45 pound recurve then to a 65 pound compound. I used to practice a lot and could group arrows touching from a variety of distances. Unfortunately, over the last few years I haven't had time to practice like I used to and no longer feel comfortable making a clean kill on a deer. In addition, I now have a shoulder problem that makes drawing a bow very painful but I never felt it was a legitimate reason for an exemption. Now, I feel I could master a crossbow fairly easily and it will give me the opportunity to hunt during bow season again but don't worry, I hunt a private lease so I won't bother you. As to our young friend, I'm glad to see him hunting and I think we need to make every effort to draw more young hunters into our ranks rather than insulting their youth. Hunting has become expensive, the economy is tough and we lead more active lifestyles than years past so we need all the "new blood" we can get to replace those that drop out. My two sons grew up hunting but as they had kids and developed their careers they had to give up hunting for awhile. My youngest is getting on the lease with me for the first time this year and I take my oldest son and grandkids to the lease when I can to keep them involved. I think we need to do everything we can to encourage new hunters - young or old - to join our ranks and I for one am glad to see young hunters becoming involved. OK - back to my popcorn and shopping the internet for a crossbow.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

Viking48 said:


> I guess I'll stick my nose in here and say that I'm in favor of the new bill if it makes it through the process. I got my first bow around the time you were born bountyhunter - a Ben Pearson 35 pound takedown longbow. Never hunted with it but sure killed lots of targets. I progressed to a 45 pound recurve then to a 65 pound compound. I used to practice a lot and could group arrows touching from a variety of distances. Unfortunately, over the last few years I haven't had time to practice like I used to and no longer feel comfortable making a clean kill on a deer. In addition, I now have a shoulder problem that makes drawing a bow very painful but I never felt it was a legitimate reason for an exemption. Now, I feel I could master a crossbow fairly easily and it will give me the opportunity to hunt during bow season again but don't worry, I hunt a private lease so I won't bother you. As to our young friend, I'm glad to see him hunting and I think we need to make every effort to draw more young hunters into our ranks rather than insulting their youth. Hunting has become expensive, the economy is tough and we lead more active lifestyles than years past so we need all the "new blood" we can get to replace those that drop out. My two sons grew up hunting but as they had kids and developed their careers they had to give up hunting for awhile. My youngest is getting on the lease with me for the first time this year and I take my oldest son and grandkids to the lease when I can to keep them involved. I think we need to do everything we can to encourage new hunters - young or old - to join our ranks and I for one am glad to see young hunters becoming involved. OK - back to my popcorn and shopping the internet for a crossbow.


:smile:

100% on target Viking.


----------



## bountyhunter

justinsfa said:


> Well, hopefully you havent passed on your selfish ways to anyone... That would definetely be detrimental to our society.





justinsfa said:


> I have alot more respect for my father and grandfather now after being exposed to your attitude. Man oh man, imagine what kind of yahoo I would have turned out to be following in your footsteps.... YIKES!!! So at least I have that to thank you for. Thats about the only nice thing I could conjure up.
> 
> Happy Hunting and see you in October!!!!


This has nothing to do with being selfish and if you really knew everything like you think you do you would understand.

How often do you plan on practicing with your crossbow???????

I will bet it won't be three or four times a week like most bowhunters. Real bowhunters are very disciplined, they practice year around, they scout and setup stands that are flavorful to winds and game trails and they really hunt. 95% of all my hunting has been on public lands, and if you recall that was my real beef about crossbows. I could really care less what you folks with leases do or don't do. Sit in our fancy blind and shoot your deer when they come to the feeder and quit wining about someone that has never had a lease being selfish!

You want to extend your season, then get you a real bow and take the time to learn how to use it right. Quit being a cry baby about me being selfish, when no one has ever stopped you from bowhunting. You just don't want to take the time, you are one of those folks that have had things handed to you, that is what you can thank your dad and granddad and not for teaching you how to be a hunter. Anyone can kill and animal, that doesn't make you a hunter, that just makes you a killer. A hunter is someone that puts a lot of time in learning about their game, you I bet just hire guides to do that for you. They tell you where to sit and what to shoot, you are no hunter. So you enjoy killing, I'll keep own hunting as will my sons and grandsons.



Viking48 said:


> I guess I'll stick my nose in here and say that I'm in favor of the new bill if it makes it through the process. I got my first bow around the time you were born bountyhunter - a Ben Pearson 35 pound takedown longbow. Never hunted with it but sure killed lots of targets. I progressed to a 45 pound recurve then to a 65 pound compound. I used to practice a lot and could group arrows touching from a variety of distances. Unfortunately, over the last few years I haven't had time to practice like I used to and no longer feel comfortable making a clean kill on a deer. In addition, I now have a shoulder problem that makes drawing a bow very painful but I never felt it was a legitimate reason for an exemption. Now, I feel I could master a crossbow fairly easily and it will give me the opportunity to hunt during bow season again but don't worry, I hunt a private lease so I won't bother you. As to our young friend, I'm glad to see him hunting and I think we need to make every effort to draw more young hunters into our ranks rather than insulting their youth. Hunting has become expensive, the economy is tough and we lead more active lifestyles than years past so we need all the "new blood" we can get to replace those that drop out. My two sons grew up hunting but as they had kids and developed their careers they had to give up hunting for awhile. My youngest is getting on the lease with me for the first time this year and I take my oldest son and grandkids to the lease when I can to keep them involved. I think we need to do everything we can to encourage new hunters - young or old - to join our ranks and I for one am glad to see young hunters becoming involved. OK - back to my popcorn and shopping the internet for a crossbow.


Viking, I respect your opinion even if I don't agree with them. You have respectfully posted them for us. With your shoulder problems, you could have still used a crossbow during archery season the way the laws were originally written. As for insulting our youth, you do have to go back and see who threw the first mud. I don't have to listen to BS from this young guy. Now I'm out of this totally. I can see from a lot of posts, very few folks knew how the current laws were written so further arguement is useless.


----------



## jdickey

And now....a pause that refreshes.....


----------



## Sharkhunter

*Hope your right*



capt.dave said:


> I've heard this time and time again. What is not mentioned is that even before any type of xbow legislation...any yahoo could go to Academy, buy the $100 complete packaged compound and head out to the woods with no practice. There are idiots in the field during every season, not sure why xbows would really increase it very much.


Capt Dave I hope to god your right and i'm dead wrong on this one... All I know is i've seen people buy x-bow and practice for 30 min and go out and kill a deer/hog. The dedecation required in archery to be effective is not required with an x-bow. Like I said I hope your right...


----------



## Sharkhunter

*yahoos*



jdickey said:


> Well said! There are many bows that when rigged out they are approaching or passing the $1000.00 mark!
> 
> The public land hunters may not be too happy about the bill's passage, but with 94% of Texas land being private, there will be many more people who are very happy now!


There Is a huge difference. Take a guy who has never shot a bow or a x-bow and give him a bow and at 20yrds he could not be effective untill he has put in at least a good bit of practice. A guy with a x-bow can be ready to hunt in 10min. This practice time is what weeded out the yahoos. Not all but most.


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Not Sure about this one*

I used to be an avid bow hunter. I shot at least 3 dozen arrows 4 or 5 days a week and was never satisfied if every one did not hit a 1" circle at 20 & 30 yards. I've shot turkeys in the head with a Rocky Mountain Revolution mechanical broadhead and I've killed my share of deer and hogs. And like most of the other bow hunters I have suffered the agony of losing a few animals. One of which was spectacular and heart breaking.

However, I find that these days my job and home life do not afford me the practice opportunities I had when I was a younger hunter. So because of these circumstances and the fact that I am on a lease with friends all of whom are stinky rifle hunters, I have sold my bow. I may or may not get into crossbow. I really haven't given it any thought yet. But what I do know is that hunting should be about "hunting how you want to" whether it is on pubic or private land. I also suspect that crossbows will introduce a significant number of new hunters to our sport. This is good IMO.

To those who complain that the "weekend warriors" will fill the woods and lose animals, I think that is a premature fear. Lots of animal are already lost with rifles and bows. Contemporary crossbows are no more effective at 30 yards than a compound which means that the hunter must get close to his quarry. If that quarry is a white-tailed deer, the ill prepared crossbow hunter stands about as much chance as the ill prepared compound bow hunter. All of you true bow hunters know what I mean.


----------



## tooshallow17

If the draw lock is legal than the crossbow should be legal as well. There is no difference imoa.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Come on Boys, huntin's huntin', no matter what method we all use. The Anti's would really enjoy all this bickering amoungest us!
If you dont like it, get on a differant lease. As far as public land... I remember as a kid in East Texas there wernt no rules... at all ever.


----------



## DZaidle

Jimmy Springfield said:


> Come on Boys, huntin's huntin', no matter what method we all use. The Anti's would really enjoy all this bickering amoungest us!
> If you dont like it, get on a differant lease. As far as public land... I remember as a kid in East Texas there wernt no rules... at all ever.


Amen, praise the Lord, and pass the ammunition.

:birthday2


----------



## Sharkhunter

*not legal*



tooshallow17 said:


> If the draw lock is legal than the crossbow should be legal as well. There is no difference imoa.


I don't think the draw lock is legal. It was at one point but not anymore.


----------



## Sharkhunter

"Contemporary crossbows are no more effective at 30 yards than a compound which means that the hunter must get close to his quarry. If that quarry is a white-tailed deer, the ill prepared crossbow hunter stands about as much chance as the ill prepared compound bow hunter. All of you true bow hunters know what I mean. "

This is just not true I have taken over 30 deer with a bow so I think I qualify as a "true bowhunter". I have seen two different guys with a new scoped crossbow that they have never shot, "ever" go out and kill hogs and deer at 20 to 30 yrds without any problem what so ever. This was done with no practice . There is no way that could ever have be done with a modern compound bow. The cross bow belongs with the rifle and blackpowder seasons. Or heck give them there own.


----------



## LRM

time to poke some fun with this...........

Hunting class conflict refers to the underlying tensions or antagonisms which exist in society due to conflicting interests that arise from different hunting positions. Hunting conflict is thought to play a pivotal role in history of Hunting societies (such as bow hunters and cross bow hunters) by bow hunters who refer to its overt manifestations as hunting war, a struggle whose resolution in favor of the bow hunting class is viewed by them as inevitable under cross bow hunting.
Class conflict can take many different shapes. Direct violence, such as wars fought for bow hunting and cross bow hunting; indirect violence, such as deaths from bow hunters, deer starvation or unsafe hunting conditions; coercion, such as the threat of losing a hunt. or all hunting or ideology, either intentionally (as with books and articles promoting anti-cross bow hunting) or unintentionally (as with the promotion of consumerism through advertising).
It can be open, as with a noise making aimed at destroying a cross bow hunting, or hidden, as with an informal slowdown in hunting protesting cross bow hunting as unfair hunting practices.


----------



## A Draper

I'm breaking a couple of my own rules here, 1. posting a response to a topic with over 5 pages of previous responses and 2. not reading all those 5 pages first. But, heres my opinoin, year round archery practice is just not done as it was 20 yrs ago. Everyone I know, once they learn how to shoot, just pick the bow up, fling a couple arrows and go hunting. My elderly father is a good example. He has been using the same half dozen arrows for years. He shoots maybe once before season to confirm that everything's still working and then he hunts. He never shoots over 15 yards, hunts from a pop up blind and always gets his deer.


----------



## Rusty S

As said earlier, all about manufacturer's lobbying campaigns, don't like it then voice your opinion to TP&W--I doubt you will get a response. If the manufacturers can sell a couple thousand crossbows in the whitetail deer capitol of the world, it was only a matter of time, money speaks volumes. rs


----------



## Sharkhunter

Yep all about the money in the end...Where have we heard that before in reguards to hunting lol.


----------



## redduck

My first reaction to this was "I don't like it". A carefull exaimination of my reason for this reaction was "it is too easy to kill with a cross bow" and creates unfair compitetion. Let's face it killing a deer with a rifle requires little skill or practice if one is patient and still. I enjoy hunting with a bow as well as a rifle. Sometimes I hunt with a bow during rifle season because the challenge is something I get a lot of satisfaction from. When you consider all the places and methods open to us as hunters it seems silly to restrict this form of hunting. I am speaking of those places where they literally grow deer for people to shoot. I did not say hunt I said shoot. Some folks may not be as fortunate as others and can only afford an old hand me down gun (even shotgun) to hunt with. When I peel away the objections I had to allowing crossbow hunting it was not with a crossbow, it was during a time when I was also hunting with a weapon (regular compound bow) and felt I was at a disadvantage. I have never hunted with a traditional recurve but I suppose they could argue the modern compound bow is unfair, yet it was allowed. So I guess I have come full circle and say who cares. If they are hunting legally then good for them and I just have to hunt my way as long as I can.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Devils advicate here... I hear they are going to allow spot lighting during gun season for mature bucks only. The various spotlight companies have bought off all the state reps so they can sell more lights and it's going to get passed, like it or not. Because it is a form of hunting that's been used for hundreds of years and will be legal to each his own. I will not bad mouth my brothers in hunting that choose to use the light. Instead I will share camp with them and pretend all is well. lol...sorry about that had to stir the pot a little...


----------



## justinsfa

Sharkhunter said:


> Devils advicate here... I hear they are going to allow spot lighting during gun season for mature bucks only. The various spotlight companies have bought off all the state reps so they can sell more lights and it's going to get passed, like it or not. Because it is a form of hunting that's been used for hundreds of years and will be legal to each his own. I will not bad mouth my brothers in hunting that choose to use the light. Instead I will share camp with them and pretend all is well. lol...sorry about that had to stir the pot a little...


Hell ya!!! I just bought a new Max Million 2 weeks ago!!! Score!!!

Seriously dude??? Seriously??? That was a horrible example of pot stirrage.... Try again, but use trucks instead of spotlights this time... Make sure to keep the speed above 55mph, cuz anything below 55 has to wait until the special spring season...

Why isnt anybody arguing that knife hunting should be legalized on deer??? Isnt that the most primitive of primitive???


----------



## Sharkhunter

key word "little" lol....


----------



## Rusty S

I own a crossbow, never have I killed an animal with it in Texas, I bought it for Arkansas when I hunted there exclusively. Browning Orion, #150 draw, with a Muzzy 125 grain broadhead on an Easton GamegetterII bolt. Deer will jump the string when you are hunting 25-30' up in a tree, on the ground at the same level, the odds are much greater. My longest shot ever was at 35-40 yards, when I saw the Draw Lock and the kids using the crossbows on Texas hunting shows, I knew this was coming. rs


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

justinsfa said:


> ...Why isnt anybody arguing that knife hunting should be legalized on deer??? Isnt that the most primitive of primitive???




About twenty years ago, my first full deer season in Texas, I spent three afternoons in a tree with a spear. Spears were legal in the state I came from during "Primitive Weapons Season" and if one had come down the wrong (or right) trail I had a good chance.

The only deer I saw were bow possibilities at best. But I wanted to get one with a spear, and had a setup that I felt gave me a chance. Later, talking to a warden I was friends with at the gun shop, he explained my misreading of the rules. hwell: On second thought, I'm sure I wasn't deer hunting, I was just settin' in a tree with a spear.


----------



## bmartin643

Jimmy Springfield said:


> Come on Boys, huntin's huntin', no matter what method we all use. The Anti's would really enjoy all this bickering amoungest us!
> If you dont like it, get on a differant lease. As far as public land... I remember as a kid in East Texas there wernt no rules... at all ever.


This is a good thing. It will allow more people to enjoy the sport. If you don't like it, don't do it. But the continued division will create the fall in hunting.


----------



## surfspeck

Im not much of an archery hunter, however I dont like the new bill at all. To me archery hunting is the purest form of hunting and you spoil the true archery hunters chances by allowing crossbows for everyone during archery only season. Just another example of the changes happening not only in our country, but also in our great state. More entitlement legislation and it makes me sick...


----------



## Bassaholic

I'm more of a reader and less of a poster but i feel the need to put in my 2 pennies.

I'm a bow hunter. I have a rifle, but choose to hunt with the bow. I enjoy the fact that I've practiced all year for making that one perfect shot and have made myself practically invisible to my prey. I'll pick up a rifle the last couple of weeks of the season to finish off any management tags on the lease, but that's the extent of my rifle hunting. Not because I feel like a bow is more noble, I just enjoy it. Some people don't, and that's fine. I don't really care one way or the other if x-bow guys are in the woods with me but I have a question.

Why are some of you worried about this? I worked at a sporting goods store for years and I've got to shoot lots of crossbows and bows. Learning to shoot an X-bow is way easier than learning to shoot a bow. It took me a good 4 months of shooting my bow before I took it to the woods! I still missed the first pig i drew down on because I was shaking so badly and it was 12yds from me! I could drill bullseyes at 30yds consistently after half an hour with an x-bow.

So you're worried about bad shots? A crossbow hits a target with more kinetic energy and bigger cutting radius than arrows. That says to me that a deer hit with an arrow has a better chance of surviving than one shot with a bolt. (I know someone is going to bring up mechanical broadheads, but that's a whole other converstation ;P ) I would argue that a man with an X-bow has a greater chance of downing an animal than a person with a bow.

And yes, I do realize that's the whole point of archery, its supposed to be difficult, I'm just pointing out the flaw in that sort of reasoning.


----------



## bonehead

I don't want it. When it first went to a bill it was for youth and senior citizens . When it hit the floor it was changed . First they try to make youth rifle season go with the bow season. That got shot down and now this Who is lobbing this ? The NRA?.


----------



## DZaidle

*Its a done deal*

Gov signed it over the Memorial Day weekend. It's a done deal.


----------



## Bucksnort

DZaidle said:


> Gov signed it over the Memorial Day weekend. It's a done deal.


Well if you do/don't like it I believe an election is coming up.


----------



## Sharkhunter

*yep*



Bucksnort said:


> Well if you do/don't like it I believe an election is coming up.


Yep thats the truth


----------



## State_Vet

If crossbow hunters were driving this bus it would be a different story, but it's the crossbow companies that are promoting it and using the excuse that it will "help the sport", when the bottom line is it will only help their pocketbook.


----------



## kurt68

My 2 cents, I LOVE IT. I've been bow hunting for over 20 years, the last 3 with my son(7), who couldn't pull 40 pounds. He's been in a ground blind and tree stand with deer 15 yards from us and wished he could have something to shoot them with. Now he can, It puts more kids in the field. Just remember, October is hotter than hell, not that many gun hunters gonna get out in the heat if they already don't bow hunt.


----------



## Viking48

The bow ranges need to wake up. I called several around Houston and none allow crossbows - say their targets won't stop the bolts. Duh - doesn't that just take new targets that will stop bolts. There could be a lot of interest in crossbows and the ranges could miss out on a lot of practice time, bow and accessory sales etc.


----------



## Chunky

kurt68 said:


> My 2 cents, I LOVE IT. I've been bow hunting for over 20 years, the last 3 with my son(7), who couldn't pull 40 pounds. He's been in a ground blind and tree stand with deer 15 yards from us and wished he could have something to shoot them with. Now he can, It puts more kids in the field. Just remember, October is hotter than hell, not that many gun hunters gonna get out in the heat if they already don't bow hunt.


The forty pound draw restriction was lifted last year. There is no minumum weight you have to draw to be legal now.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

Chunky said:


> The forty pound draw restriction was lifted last year. There is no minumum weight you have to draw to be legal now.


:smile:

Yeah, but should you shoot at a deer or hog with a, say 20-25#??? bow?


----------



## kurt68

Chunky, I know. But he still can't pull back enough poundage to get a clean kill. Like I said, any chance to get my kids to get in the woods with me and able if they want to hunt I'm for it. If it encourages more kids in the woods, it's fine with me.


----------



## Chunky

Everyone who knows me knows I am all about getting kids involved. I to lots of kid shoots and take several kids on their first hunt each year. I have also given away two bows this year, and am about to give away another one. (used recurves not expensive).

I appalude you for not letting them shoot a bow until they can pull enough weight and make a clean kill. It is different for all kids, my daughters were pulling forty pounds around age 11 or 12. Before that they hunted with rifles.

I really don't see a problem with a responsible 7 year old under direct supervision shooting a crossbow in bow season. Because the nature of crossbows, always loaded and ready to fire and can't uncock them....there is more risk/danger...I would think the adult would need to be right there. Just my opinion.

As far as what is the minumum weight to be effective....that is a very good question. So many things play into the equasion like: speed of the bow, weight of the arrow, distance of the shot, type of broadhead, etc...


----------



## Viking48

Chunky said:


> Because the nature of crossbows, can't uncock them...


Question - if you have a built in crank cocker, can you hook it up, release the trigger and unwind or are you asking for trouble?


----------



## Chunky

viking48, I did not know that. I have never owned one or been around anyone who hunted with one....so I probably should just keep quiet, I was told that you can't release them without shooting them. I don't shy away from trouble (or a good discussion), but rarely do I ask for it.

Do most of them have this crank cocker you mention? Do you have to be strong to use it?


----------



## State_Vet

Chunky said:


> viking48, I did not know that. I have never owned one or been around anyone who hunted with one....so I probably should just keep quiet, I was told that you can't release them without shooting them. I don't shy away from trouble (or a good discussion), but rarely do I ask for it.
> 
> Do most of them have this crank cocker you mention? Do you have to be strong to use it?


You can use the mechnical cocker to "de-cock" them, however it's not recommended. Most you have to buy the crank type cocker if you want it except for some of the high end models have it built in.


----------



## Viking48

Thanks for jumping in there SV - I'm out of town and haven't had much time to spend on here this week. Mine has one built in - haven't messed with it much but yet but it has a ratchet mechanism when you crank it up. You would have to release that ratchet and hold the handle while you back off. Can imagine it would slap the dickens out of your hand if it slipped.


----------



## State_Vet

Viking48 said:


> Thanks for jumping in there SV - I'm out of town and haven't had much time to spend on here this week. Mine has one built in - haven't messed with it much but yet but it has a ratchet mechanism when you crank it up. You would have to release that ratchet and hold the handle while you back off. Can imagine it would slap the dickens out of your hand if it slipped.


Mine has a stop on it, kinda of like a boat crank so it wont slap your hand but you have to release it every turn


----------



## outtotrout09

I am *NOT* happy to see this Law passed! Part of bow hunting that makes it fun is having to draw your bow back on a Big Old Whitetail. I have messed up more than once trying to draw back on Bucks and seen many of deer sense somthing was wrong and give me the slip! With a Crossbow you are cocked and ready to release a arrow at 330+ fps when that deer comes into range. It just kinda takes the fun out of it for me! I am not going to put my Mathews down just going to hunt harder! I guess we will all see what happends this season.


----------



## RogerB

outtotrout09 said:


> It just kinda takes the fun out of it for me!


:headknockI don't understand this. And no I'm not trying to pick a fight, that's easy enough to do already. I just have a hard time understanding why crossbows would take the fun out of hunting. Does this also mean it's not "fun" to hunt with a firearm? with or without a scope?

I've been hunting a few years now, and in my younger days (no smart remarks stumpy ) I can remember stalking and tracking a whitetail to the point where I could reach out and slap him on the behind. Did I need to get that close? not really, I had 30-30 and never missed at 125yards or less in those days. 
Fun? Fun needs to be about hunting, about enjoying the hunt, the opportunity and the ability to hunt. If you don't want to hunt where crossbows are allowed, find a place where they aren't allowed. Just because the law says crossbows are legal doesn't mean lease managers, hunting operations, private ranches have to allow it. There's plenty of "bow only" hunting in Texas. Some on ranches large enough to support firearm hunting - but I don't hear gun hunters screaming "foul" over it.

Crossbows, regardless of why they are now legal in bow season ARE legal - period. If you have children who can't use a compound bow yet - get them out hunting using a crossbow. It's about hunting isn't it? not an individuals perception of what "real" hunting is. It's supposed to be about promoting our heritage (some call it a sport), about getting more folks involved, and about getting the excited about the hunt regardless of the method involved (as long as it's legal of course).

We've got pending legislation all across this country trying to limit or outlaw hunting, limit what types of firearms we can hunt with; prohibit knives from being imported, restricting "unlicensed" ammunition, limiting what age is "legal" for children to hunt. GOOD GRIEF!! take advantage of the laws that promote more hunting opportunities instead trying to tear them down with baseless arguments like those I've heard in the past about "tradition" - if we hunted based on "tradition" we'd need to have a forum about what types of rock make the best spear tips.

okay - enough - I won't say anymore - it doesn't seem to make a difference anyway. Me? I'll just go back to trying to figure out what excuses I can come up with that the schools will believe so I can get my grandkids out of school to go on hunting trips this fall (yep, just call me a big ol' liar - 'cause I'm gonna tell some whoppers to get them outside to enjoy mother nature)


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:smile:

Like your take on it Roger. Think you nailed a large part of it. 

And then:



RogerB said:


> ...Me? I'll just go back to trying to figure out what excuses I can come up with that the schools will believe so I can get my grandkids out of school to go on hunting trips this fall (yep, just call me a big ol' liar - 'cause I'm gonna tell some whoppers to get them outside to enjoy mother nature)


I prefer not to lie about it; I thought I gave a reasonable response when the school system asked why my son's abscence should be 'excused'. 
 It's all in how you word things.

He was drawn for and I took him on a TPWD Youth Hunt. When the school asked, I told them that he was attending a "State Sponsered and Supervised -- 'Exercise in Outdoor Resources and Ecology Management' ". The letter back from the school said that would count as an 'approved activity'. :biggrin:


----------



## RogerB

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> "State Sponsered and Supervised -- 'Exercise in Outdoor Resources and Ecology Management' ". The letter back from the school said that would count as an 'approved activity'. :biggrin:


I wrote that down :biggrin:
I luv this place! I ALWAYS learn something I can use!! :cheers:


----------



## State_Vet

RogerB said:


> I wrote that down :biggrin:
> I luv this place! I ALWAYS learn something I can use!! :cheers:


I don't believe it....so you can teach an old dog:tongue:


----------



## kurt68

RogerB, you are the man. I just want my 7 year old son to enjoy HUNTING!


----------



## capt. stealth

Sharkhunter said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. My first reaction is every yahoo that has enough cash to by a crossbow will be in the woods now. Bow season has lost a huge amount of appeal to a lot of hunters.


I never looked at it like that before. I am going to miss the peace and quite. The only good I see is I can bring my 8 year old daughter bow hunting now witch will help me get out of the house. Other than range it is no different than a muzzel loader.


----------



## TooShallow

*Sigh of relief....*

At least the Feds have their heads on straight. Just got my permit application for Aransas NWR and crossbows will not be allowed during the archery hunt. Thank you very much. I don't need any yahoos tromping through the area I hunt with a cocked and loaded, scoped weapon. Why don't we just let rifle hunters in on the black powder season......There is no logic behind this new law it only benefits crossbow manufacturers and the stores that sell them. It is a cocked and loaded weapon guys. Way different from a bow and arrow which is what archery season is all about.


----------



## Oceola

LRM said:


> time to poke some fun with this...........
> 
> Hunting class conflict refers to the underlying tensions or antagonisms which exist in society due to conflicting interests that arise from different hunting positions. Hunting conflict is thought to play a pivotal role in history of Hunting societies (such as bow hunters and cross bow hunters) by bow hunters who refer to its overt manifestations as hunting war, a struggle whose resolution in favor of the bow hunting class is viewed by them as inevitable under cross bow hunting.
> Class conflict can take many different shapes. Direct violence, such as wars fought for bow hunting and cross bow hunting; indirect violence, such as deaths from bow hunters, deer starvation or unsafe hunting conditions; coercion, such as the threat of losing a hunt. or all hunting or ideology, either intentionally (as with books and articles promoting anti-cross bow hunting) or unintentionally (as with the promotion of consumerism through advertising).
> It can be open, as with a noise making aimed at destroying a cross bow hunting, or hidden, as with an informal slowdown in hunting protesting cross bow hunting as unfair hunting practices.


Huh?

(LRM...by any chance are you one of the "Omnipitent O's" speech writers?)...(just kidding)

Frank

P.S. I'll bet this time next year there are lots of "For sale...crossbow/bolts, like new, used only once" posts in the For Sale thread.


----------



## Trouthunter

Heh mosquitos, snakes and mosquitos. Something tells me we'll see a lot of crossbows for sale next year. 

TH


----------



## TXPalerider

TooShallow said:


> ..... Just got my permit application for Aransas NWR and crossbows will not be allowed during the archery hunt. ......


LOL Now that is funny. Anybody else see the irony in this??

On a very basic level I disagree with the law. I see absolutely NO sound reasoning behind it. IMO it's all about the money the manufacturers will make.

On the other hand, I'm all about hunting. So, in that regard, it's all good.


----------



## TXPalerider

Just for the record. What concerns me most is the simplicity of the crossbow. Anybody can go buy one and be relatively accurate. My concern is the guys that go buy one on Wednesday and are sitting in a blind on Saturday. The problem is, while they are extremely accurate, arrow placement is still extremely CRITICAL. The margin for error is no where near that of a gun. Those guys will very likely end up wounding an inordinate amount of deer. But,what is going to be landowner's and public perception? I fear is the answer will "arrows don't effectively kill deer." 

Now who suffers? Yep, bowhunters. Guilt by association.

Just my pennies.


----------



## rufusoilt1985

yeah i love it when you can go to a store and buy one and have the guy that works at the store sight it in for you...... while the guy is sighting it in for you you can go and buy your first set of camo and the other things the guy at the bow shop says and you are ready to go and mess things up for the rest of us that try to be the best at what we love to do........ i have a friend that is head of the bow desk at GANDER and i went to see what he had new and he was in the range with a crossbow and we were talking and i asked what he was doing with a crossbow and that is what he was doing was sighting it in for a guy that had just bought it..... it was less than a week before the season started...... needless i love crossbows and people that let the guy in the back shoot it for you


----------



## Bucksnort

Trouthunter said:


> Heh mosquitos, snakes and mosquitos. Something tells me we'll see a lot of crossbows for sale next year.
> 
> TH


I hope your right. I'd like to get a good used crossbow. I was talking to our rancher the other day and we were discussing how much he enjoyed having bow hunters on the ranch. The conversation moved to axis deer. We talked about what weapons we would use to take a big buck this season. He told me bow only. NO CROSSBOWS! Guess that let me know how he feels. I really enjoyed my hunt with StateVet using his crossbow. But I also enjoy a hunt with my rifle, shotgun and pistol too. Heck I'd love to try and chunk a spear at something. But there is no bigger challenge than using a bow to hunt with and I love it. If I did purchase a crossbow it would be for my daughter. Fact of the matter is she is not going to put in the time it takes to be proficient with a bow and only hunts with me once or twice a year. She is totally dependent on my guidence and the crossbow would be much easier to learn imo not to mention fun to hunt with.


----------



## justletmein

This is fantastic, finally my kids can hunt WITH me in archery season rather than just being spectators. I'll be purchasing a good Xbow for their age now.


----------



## Viking48

Do you honestly believe that all bowhunters spend hours practicing every day and are capable of splitting arrows? You don't believe that anyone goes into Gander Mountain, buys a bow and heads out on a hunting trip? There are guys dedicated to the sport that put in the time but there are those who don't. How many guys head for the lease opening weekend without sighting in their rifles? Regardless of your preference, there are those who work at it and those who just go - same will be true for crossbows.


----------



## justinsfa

Viking48 said:


> Do you honestly believe that all bowhunters spend hours practicing every day and are capable of splitting arrows? You don't believe that anyone goes into Gander Mountain, buys a bow and heads out on a hunting trip? There are guys dedicated to the sport that put in the time but there are those who don't. How many guys head for the lease opening weekend without sighting in their rifles? Regardless of your preference, there are those who work at it and those who just go - same will be true for crossbows.


Well said... every sport is going to be like that.

For all those whining and crying about shot placement and lethality of kill shots, dont you think that since a crossbow is easier to get on target that they would have less likely-hood of no-kill shots? Kind of like scopes being more precise? I know, all of us common folks have totally ruined your precious sport, but we will all live.... I promise... its not the end of the world.

July's edition of TF&G is loaded down with crossbow advertisements... I will be one of the "Yahoos," as yall are calling them, with a crossbow out in the woods this fall.

Just gives me a reason to get out in the woods more often...


----------



## Bassaholic

kurt68 said:


> Chunky, I know. But he still can't pull back enough poundage to get a clean kill. Like I said, any chance to get my kids to get in the woods with me and able if they want to hunt I'm for it. If it encourages more kids in the woods, it's fine with me.


Check the speed of the compound bow you were using 10-20yrs ago. Then check this youth bow out.

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_razoredge.php
30lb-60lb range. Great boy for the young ones! They can shoot it from elementary all the way through HS.

They lifted the pound restriction because a 30lb bow today shoots WAY faster than the compounds that were used back in the day. Add to that the fact that we don't have to settle for aluminum arrows that bend and there's all the reason you need to drop the restriction. My girlfriend shoots an Edge, and at 40ish lbs she shoots around 250fps. She's shot clean through a 250lb pig. Let's see the old pearson's do that :walkingsm


----------

